# package deals



## Scott (Mar 7, 2006)

Is Bahnsen's short article on worldviews as package deals available free on the net? I thought it was on CMFNOW.com but I could not find it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 7, 2006)

Is this what you have in mind?


----------



## Scott (Mar 7, 2006)

You da man. Suprised it is not on the CMF site.


----------

